# Survival/ wilderness skills Book



## Deleted member 15688 (Apr 1, 2016)

Im not sure if anyone would be interested in this but a few years ago I self published a book on wilderness skills and survival. It is in both print on demand format and as a kindle ebook on amazon.

The book is actually for former curriculum for a scout course I use to run in Arizona. I simply converted all of the skills into the written word. if you get really bored you might find it good reading.

https://www.createspace.com/5079312


----------

